

Contextual search and advertising, powered by your conversations - messel
http://friendfeed.com/messel/dfb9ba56/contextual-search-and-advertising-powered-by

======
messel
I have a web facing version up and working (test version). I'll link it here
once I work out a way to get more API calls from Zemanta

